# Stop the Badger Cull!



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Just seen this > BBC News - Second badger cull licence issued 

Please sign the petition to stop the badger cull > Stop the badger cull - e-petitions

Why should you?
- Badgers are not the only animals to carry TB; deer, cats, dogs and other livestock carry it.
- Vaccinations of badger and cattle have proved to be effective in reducing incidence of TB infections
- The culling of badgers encourages other badgers to take over the territory, which can increase the spread of TB
- The method of free shooting can be inhumane and does not target those badgers that are infected
- The wildlife rescue I volunteered at frequently had badgers. As standard protocol they needed 3 blood tests for TB. Ever since the rescue was founded (over 20 years) they have never had a badger test positive.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Ooo look, fireworks :gasp:


----------

